# Good deal or no?



## singlespeed1 (Mar 15, 2006)

I am new to Cervelo but my local bike shop has a 2016 hold over Cervelo R2 with Ultegra for $1900 marked down from $2800. Is there a big difference between the 2016 and 2018 R2. I believe the new 2018 R2 is $2300. Is it worth the extra $400 to go with the 2018 or should I get the 2016 R2. I believe the 2018 has 105.


----------



## PsyDoc (Feb 3, 2004)

I would only spend the extra $400 if I really wanted it in Red or Navy and wanted the new 105 group. Otherwise, the extra $400 could be spent on upgrades later. Potential bonus with the 2016 is the 3T stem and bars over Cervelo's bars and stem. I'd push the shop to see if you can get it down another $50-75 and/or ask for bottles and cages.


----------



## singlespeed1 (Mar 15, 2006)

PsyDoc said:


> I would only spend the extra $400 if I really wanted it in Red or Navy and wanted the new 105 group. Otherwise, the extra $400 could be spent on upgrades later. Potential bonus with the 2016 is the 3T stem and bars over Cervelo's bars and stem. I'd push the shop to see if you can get it down another $50-75 and/or ask for bottles and cages.


I went to the shop today and test rhode the 2016 R2 after a proper bike fit. The bike was nice. Bought it for $1900. I miss read the tag the other day and it was marked down to $1999 so $1900 I thought was a good deal plus 2 bottle cages and 2 bottles. I was happy with the deal and bike.


----------



## PsyDoc (Feb 3, 2004)

Pics or it didn't happen :thumbsup:


----------

